# Totenkopf American Western Bounty Hunter character



## lwhitehead (Jul 10, 2015)

Totenkopf is by nod to Johah Hex, He is an a Prussian American a White male who fought in Union Army, worked his way up to rank of Captain a ferice fighter he attacked a CSA battery of Guns it blew up with him in it and that's how he got his death head look, like the Red Skull his head is that of a skull hence his german nick name of Totenkopf.


In the 1870's he starts his work as a Bounty Killer, he keeps his Union uniform and kepy Hat and Officer Sword as well,


I need help.


LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello L

I'm not sure what kind of help you're asking for.

If you're asking whether we think this is a good idea around which to build a story, we here on these fora can't really give you an answer. You need to start writing and see how you get on.

Following the Civil War there were many former soldiers from both the Union and Confederacy who 'went West' looking for some sort of employment so your principal idea makes sense within the context of the times.

I question whether his nickname makes sense because although he, as a German, might have called himself 'Totenkopf', I wonder whether the people around him would have taken it up.

Writing proper Westerns these days is difficult, I'm told, not difficult to write but difficult to market, but I believe there are a few out there doing it successfully. 

Good luck with your project.

Let us know how you get on.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 11, 2015)

His nickname of this Bounty Killer is first got in the Union Army after the CSA Battery explosin, Totenkopf is from St Louis and so was his unit it was the other Germans from there that gave him the name.

I need help with Wild West towns, Outlaws and other Wild West info.

LW


----------



## egpenny (Jul 12, 2015)

First, he's probably going to be called a bounty-hunter. He may prefer to bring them in dead, but that's not how other's would refer to him unless it's in a pejorative way.
The western frontier covered a vast area. so choose where to begin. Then go online and ask for 1870 maps of wherever. Once you have the maps, you'll have the names of towns and cities that were there at that time. Then, still online, do the research. For instance enter 1870 Kansas 1870 Texas and see what you get. Then research the town or city. It's easy, it takes time, but it is worth spending to make your work more authentic.
I have a WIP for a story set in 1871 in Texas and that's how I got my information. Also don't forget to look up things like popular brands of food for the time period. For instance Arbuckle Coffee was the favored brew in 1871. A person could buy the beans or have the mercantile or trading post grind them for them. 

Start writing and then come back with a real question about a certain place, social situation or whatever.


----------

